# Regulatory Compliance Category > National Credit Act Forum > [Question] Need help against unfair judgement

## Johnny03

Morning...I have unfair judgement,& and they already sent me the letter that says I must appear in court this month...Ive been took to laws by one of the other company that I worked only 3days and I resigned after notice that the company is a scam..so the day of resignation I returned a name tag & pamphlets,so the spar bath machine they did make it for 2sharing & the day I returned other stuff it was with my partner & she was working..so the company decided to keep quiet until after 5days my partner resigned they layed the charges on me R500 per day for 5days = R2500 and took it to their lawyers that I owed them for the delay of returning the machine.but eventually I must I pay them as the got the machine in good condition.so I need help please.

----------


## Dave A

To be clear - 

The debt being claimed is R2500 and they have definitely got judgement already?

----------


## Johnny03

Yes it's 2500...but including the interest of their lawyers is R3699.

----------


## Dave A

If you believe the claim was unfair, why didn't you contest the claim when summons commencing action was issued?

----------


## Johnny03

I wasn't having a way forward,as the person who was helping me to see that file in court,told me that it's better to pay the debt unless if I need a lawyer is going to be more expensive than the debt..so I was very confused.So can you please brief me what will happen in court on that day, as it will my first time & I don't have a clue.

----------


## Blurock

Firstly, if a claim is lodged, one cannot ignore it, but you have to act to defend or pay up.
In this case, the claim is for R500 per day, on what basis? Was there a contract or an agreement? if so, what were the terms of the agreement?
Was there a hiring fee at a rate of R500 per day? what is the basis of their claim? Is the claim against you, or your partner who only left 5 days later? 

If you are unsure about the legal process, you have to get a lawyer to represent you.

----------


## Johnny03

K...so I think it's better to on my own because the same questions above I was about to asked them,as I was already not part of their stuff...but and they even not phone me in 1st day after resignation to let me know that I must come with the partner,so it also suprising as they have received the mac

----------


## Johnny03

Today 12:44 PM
K...so I think it's better to on my own because the same questions above I was about to asked them,as I was already not part of their stuff...but and they even not phone me in 1st day after resignation to let me know that I must come with the partner,so it also suprising as they have received the machine in good

----------


## Citizen X

> Morning...I have unfair judgement,& and they already *sent me the letter that says I must appear in court this month.*..Ive been took to laws by one of the other company that I worked only 3days and I resigned after notice that the company is a scam..so the day of resignation I returned a name tag & pamphlets,so the spar bath machine they did make it for 2sharing & the day I returned other stuff it was with my partner & she was working..so the company decided to keep quiet until after 5days my partner resigned they layed the charges on me R500 per day for 5days = R2500 and took it to their lawyers that I owed them for the delay of returning the machine.but eventually I must I pay them as the got the machine in good condition.so I need help please.


You need to serve and file the following: Filing Sheet, notice of intention to defend, and plea on merits

----------


## Citizen X

> You need to serve and file the following: Filing Sheet, notice of intention to defend, and plea on merits


Hi Johnny03,

I've come across an oversight on my part. You state that you aready have a judgment. I therefor deduce that the letter you received indicates that the court wants to conduct a financial enquiry on you. The letter must have stated taht you are to bring along a 3 month bank statement along with an affidavit clarifying your financial position

----------

